# TicketMaker



## koncept (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello,

I am hoping somone here can help me out. I normaly do sound and lights at my theatre, but I am known as a computer guru and they have decieded to add an online ticket sales system. I have no problem building one, but we are currently using TicketMaker version 5, is there a newer version? if so where can I get it?

If there is no answer to either of the above, I will take recomendations on cheap almost equivalent software...


----------



## Van (Aug 9, 2006)

We just Added Tessitura , But have not initialized the Online sales side of the program yet. For our web based sales we use Ticket Web ( www.ticketweb.com ) From what Our Box office and front of house staff has to say, they are very easy to work with. From a Patron point of view they seem very easy to use, simple "clickthrough" hyper-links that they will set up for you. If you'd like a look at how it works try Our website at www.artistsrep.org ( shameless plug ) We are currently updating some stuff so I don't know if all of this seasons stuff is on yet. Take a look. You know there's always Ticketmaster to be considered. I can't beleive I even metioned that, Sorry have to go wash my soul now.


----------



## koncept (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks, I will take a look.


----------



## bdesmond (Aug 10, 2006)

Hosted solution may very well be easier depending on the infrastructure you have and scale issues.


----------



## koncept (Aug 10, 2006)

do you ohave some recomendations we are a 300 seat theatre that probaly does 10 - 12 shows a year (main stage & kids/teen)


----------



## koncept (Aug 10, 2006)

well i recieved a unofficial quote on provenue plus today (5 -6K) depending upon options after having things taken out...

so i have deciede i will build a web interface for tm5 if anyone is still using it, once this interface is done and stable please let me know. i have not decieded if its open source yet thats the only thing...it probaly will be


----------



## domiii (Aug 12, 2006)

I've looked and played with phpmyticket (www.phpmyticket.com) this is open source. You can find it on sourceforge too


----------



## koncept (Aug 12, 2006)

i think that is where we will need to go or we will need to purchase one. I spent several hours talking to people and programming and could not create an editable database connection, but i could read from it all i wanted...so me building a online portal is out....


----------



## domiii (Aug 12, 2006)

Make sure you look at the docs on both the phpmyticket.com site and the sourceforge.net site. There are some tutorals on sourceforge that are not on the other site.


Let us konw how you make out


----------

